# Has anyone been diagnosed with H. Pylori?



## jgbkab

I've been having this sort of burning, gassy feeling in my abdomen for about a month or two. It was never really painful or that noticeable until a week ago. I was in excruciating pain last Friday after eating spaghetti and drinking a beer. Seems like the bacteria caused an ulcer. Well, I was prescribed a Prevpac and that is the worst thing ever. I've taken two doses and now I'm certain I can never take another one. The doctor initially prescribed Zantac 150 until the tests came back positive and that actually had me pain free for a few days. There is this constant pain in my abdomen since starting the Prevpac and I haven't taken a dose since 7 a.m. this morning. Has anyone had any similar experiences with Prevacid, Biaxin or Amoxicillin?


----------



## xotoxi

jgbkab said:


> I've been having this sort of burning, gassy feeling in my abdomen for about a month or two. It was never really painful or that noticeable until a week ago. I was in excruciating pain last Friday after eating spaghetti and drinking a beer. Seems like the bacteria caused an ulcer. Well, I was prescribed a Prevpac and that is the worst thing ever. I've taken two doses and now I'm certain I can never take another one. The doctor initially prescribed Zantac 150 until the tests came back positive and that actually had me pain free for a few days. There is this constant pain in my abdomen since starting the Prevpac and I haven't taken a dose since 7 a.m. this morning. Has anyone had any similar experiences with Prevacid, Biaxin or Amoxicillin?


 
I've never had it, but I've prescribed it.

Biaxin in particular can be rather nasty on the GI tract for some people.


How were you diagnosed with H pylori?  Was it by blood test or did you have an endoscopy with biopsy?

Is the pain that you have with Prevpac different than what you had initially?  Like I said before, the pain you have now might just be intolerance to biaxin.  I'd suggest you run it by your doc to see if they want to change.  Prevacid-Biaxin-Amox is the usual treatment, but there are some other med combination options that you could try.


----------



## jgbkab

xotoxi said:


> I've never had it, but I've prescribed it.
> 
> Biaxin in particular can be rather nasty on the GI tract for some people.
> 
> 
> How were you diagnosed with H pylori?  Was it by blood test or did you have an endoscopy with biopsy?
> 
> Is the pain that you have with Prevpac different than what you had initially?  Like I said before, the pain you have now might just be intolerance to biaxin.  I'd suggest you run it by your doc to see if they want to change.  Prevacid-Biaxin-Amox is the usual treatment, but there are some other med combination options that you could try.



The pain with the Prevpac is way worse than the initial pain. It is subsiding now after 15 hours of no meds. I am considering not taking it until I talk to the doctor again. I wish I had known this before I spent over $400 on it. Oh, I was diagnosed through the blood tests. I've still gotta have the endoscopy done but I haven't made the appointment yet.


----------



## Emma

jgbkab said:


> The pain with the Prevpac is way worse than the initial pain.



You should contact your doc. Don't wait 'til Monday, either.


----------



## jgbkab

It was the Biaxin. Left that pill in the foil pack last night and feel excellent this morning.


----------



## strollingbones

consider a diet and lifestyle change?


----------



## jgbkab

strollingbones said:


> consider a diet and lifestyle change?



Yes, I have already. There's no telling where the bacteria comes from and many people supposedly live with it with no symptoms. But when I was informed that it may cause cancer is when I became worried.


----------



## strollingbones

you have an stomach ulcer? right?


----------



## strollingbones

o and chill on the cancer thing...hell doctors will tell you everything leads to cancer....they are just covering their asses....


----------



## jgbkab

Yeah, well I haven't had the barium test or the endoscopy yet so it's tentatively diagnosed as an ulcer. I a terribly afraid of cancer after seeing how my dad deteriorated once he was diagnosed with it.


----------



## strollingbones

we are all afraid of the big c....it took my father too...but you need to chill...stress aint helping with the situation....is it a bleeding ulcer?


----------



## geauxtohell

strollingbones said:


> o and chill on the cancer thing...hell doctors will tell you everything leads to cancer....they are just covering their asses....



An H. pylori infection is problematic in that it causes ulcers which are painful and dangerous in their own right.  Doctors aren't exactly covering their asses on the cancer thing either:

Impact of Helicobacter pylori infection on gastric...[Arch Intern Med. 2000] - PubMed Result

At any rate, the outcome of gastric cancer is so bad, do you really want to play the odds?


----------



## jgbkab

strollingbones said:


> we are all afraid of the big c....it took my father too...but you need to chill...stress aint helping with the situation....is it a bleeding ulcer?



No, it's not a bleeding ulcer thank God. But it was very painful at one point...however, the pain of the Biaxin took the pain of the actual ulcer down to a 2 on a 10 scale.


----------



## jgbkab

geauxtohell said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o and chill on the cancer thing...hell doctors will tell you everything leads to cancer....they are just covering their asses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An H. pylori infection is problematic in that it causes ulcers which are painful and dangerous in their own right.  Doctors aren't exactly covering their asses on the cancer thing either:
> 
> Impact of Helicobacter pylori infection on gastric...[Arch Intern Med. 2000] - PubMed Result
> 
> At any rate, the outcome of gastric cancer is so bad, do you really want to play the odds?
Click to expand...


No, I'm not going to play thanks for asking.


----------



## strollingbones

geauxtohell said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o and chill on the cancer thing...hell doctors will tell you everything leads to cancer....they are just covering their asses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An H. pylori infection is problematic in that it causes ulcers which are painful and dangerous in their own right.  Doctors aren't exactly covering their asses on the cancer thing either:
> 
> Impact of Helicobacter pylori infection on gastric...[Arch Intern Med. 2000] - PubMed Result
> 
> At any rate, the outcome of gastric cancer is so bad, do you really want to play the odds?
Click to expand...


you know sometimes i just wanna smack the shit outta people....


----------



## strollingbones

jg...honey are you japanese?


----------



## jgbkab

strollingbones said:


> jg...honey are you japanese?



 Not even close. I'm on the complete opposite end of the IQ spectrum according to some. I'm black.


----------



## geauxtohell

strollingbones said:


> you know sometimes i just wanna smack the shit outta people....



Why?  You are not giving out sound advice.  Assuming Drs. bring up cancer to cover their own asses is a stretch.  It's just good medicine to point out risk factors.

Since you had a problem with the NIH paper, perhaps we can agree the H. pylori is a risk factor based on what the American Cancer Society says:



> Infection with Helicobacter pylori (H. pylori) bacteria seems to be a major cause of stomach cancer, especially cancers in the lower (distal) part of the stomach. Long-term infection of the stomach with this germ may lead to inflammation (chronic atrophic gastritis) and pre-cancerous changes of the inner lining of the stomach. Patients with stomach cancer have a higher rate of infection than people without this cancer. H. pylori infection is also linked to some types of lymphoma of the stomach. Even so, the vast majority of people who carry this germ in their stomachs never develop cancer.



ACS :: What Are the Risk Factors for Stomach Cancer?

Stomach cancer is rare, even with H. pylori infection, but the point is:  the outcome is so bad if you do have it, you don't want to play those odds when the problem is easily addressed with medication.


----------



## xotoxi

jgbkab said:


> It was the Biaxin. Left that pill in the foil pack last night and feel excellent this morning.


 
I would still talk with your doc about alternative treatment.  H pylori needs at least two antibiotics to be treated.  If you only use the amox, you'll develop resistance.


----------



## Emma

xotoxi said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Biaxin. Left that pill in the foil pack last night and feel excellent this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still talk with your doc about alternative treatment.  H pylori needs at least two antibiotics to be treated.  If you only use the amox, you'll develop resistance.
Click to expand...


Well if I develop it, I'm screwed as I'm allergic to both penicillins AND erythromycins.


----------



## jgbkab

xotoxi said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Biaxin. Left that pill in the foil pack last night and feel excellent this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still talk with your doc about alternative treatment.  H pylori needs at least two antibiotics to be treated.  If you only use the amox, you'll develop resistance.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I am going to do that tomorrow. I went against my better judgment and took the Biaxin with the next dose. I am feeling the effects of it now. I think I will stop the treatment until I talk to the doctor. I know that I wouldn't be able to work on this regimen.


----------



## jgbkab

Emma said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Biaxin. Left that pill in the foil pack last night and feel excellent this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still talk with your doc about alternative treatment.  H pylori needs at least two antibiotics to be treated.  If you only use the amox, you'll develop resistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I develop it, I'm screwed as I'm allergic to both penicillins AND erythromycins.
Click to expand...


Let's just hope that you don't.


----------



## Emma

jgbkab said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would still talk with your doc about alternative treatment.  H pylori needs at least two antibiotics to be treated.  If you only use the amox, you'll develop resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I develop it, I'm screwed as I'm allergic to both penicillins AND erythromycins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's just hope that you don't.
Click to expand...


Well, yeah. But I'm sure they have a second line for people like me


----------



## xotoxi

Emma said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Biaxin. Left that pill in the foil pack last night and feel excellent this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still talk with your doc about alternative treatment. H pylori needs at least two antibiotics to be treated. If you only use the amox, you'll develop resistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I develop it, I'm screwed as I'm allergic to both penicillins AND erythromycins.
Click to expand...

 
There is always total gastrectomy.


----------



## strollingbones

do you people just practice gloom and doom?  the poor man (?) is suffering and yall are just the friggin grim reapers...why assume the worst...hopefully it will be treated and you will find something that works well for you...i hear modern medicine has done miracle things ....i think its a jump from ulcers to stomach cancer....

you do know that attitude has a lot to do with the health of a body....look at armstrong...


----------



## jgbkab

strollingbones said:


> do you people just practice gloom and doom?  the poor man (?) is suffering and yall are just the friggin grim reapers...why assume the worst...hopefully it will be treated and you will find something that works well for you...i hear modern medicine has done miracle things ....i think its a jump from ulcers to stomach cancer....
> 
> you do know that attitude has a lot to do with the health of a body....look at armstrong...



Hopefully...if he doesn't substitute the meds tomorrow then I've got no choice but to discontinue it. I'm sure he will though.


----------



## geauxtohell

strollingbones said:


> do you people just practice gloom and doom?  the poor man (?) is suffering and yall are just the friggin grim reapers...why assume the worst...hopefully it will be treated and you will find something that works well for you...i hear modern medicine has done miracle things ....i think its a jump from ulcers to stomach cancer....
> 
> you do know that attitude has a lot to do with the health of a body....look at armstrong...



?

Nobody is assuming the worst.  The Dr. said there was a cancer risk involved with H. pylori infections.  That's a simple statement of fact.  Nobody is saying "you are definately going to get stomach cancer", in fact the literature says the risk is very low.  However, the outcome is so poor, it's not a risk worth playing.

In other words, treating it makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## eagleseven

Traditional antibiotics don't work, because H. Pylori lives in the mucas lining your stomach....an area that is hard to target with pills.

Generally, they should give you a regimen of a proton-pump inhibitor (such as prevacid) and two specially-formulated antibiotics.

If you think the treatment hurts now, just wait until you have a full ulcer...you'll be unable to move, paralyzed by pain.


----------



## Emma

xotoxi said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would still talk with your doc about alternative treatment. H pylori needs at least two antibiotics to be treated. If you only use the amox, you'll develop resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I develop it, I'm screwed as I'm allergic to both penicillins AND erythromycins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is always total gastrectomy.
Click to expand...


Woohoo!


----------



## jgbkab

eagleseven said:


> If you think the treatment hurts now, just wait until you have a full ulcer...you'll be unable to move, paralyzed by pain.



I am paralyzed by pain. I am so bloated until it just feels like I overate when I eat a very small meal and that feeling has been going on for 9 1/2 hours since I took it. No passing gas and no bowel movements so I get no relief. I can't even stand up straight when I do stand. It feels like someone has me in a bear hug.


----------



## xotoxi

jgbkab said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the treatment hurts now, just wait until you have a full ulcer...you'll be unable to move, paralyzed by pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am paralyzed by pain. I am so bloated until it just feels like I overate when I eat a very small meal and that feeling has been going on for 9 1/2 hours since I took it. No passing gas and no bowel movements so I get no relief. I can't even stand up straight when I do stand. It feels like someone has me in a bear hug.
Click to expand...

 
You might consider going to the ED if your pain has worsened that much.

I wouldn't want you to have perforated an ulcer.  That is *very* severe.


----------



## Emma

xotoxi said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the treatment hurts now, just wait until you have a full ulcer...you'll be unable to move, paralyzed by pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am paralyzed by pain. I am so bloated until it just feels like I overate when I eat a very small meal and that feeling has been going on for 9 1/2 hours since I took it. No passing gas and no bowel movements so I get no relief. I can't even stand up straight when I do stand. It feels like someone has me in a bear hug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might consider going to the ED if your pain has worsened that much.
> 
> I wouldn't want you to have perforated an ulcer.  That is *very* severe.
Click to expand...

I was gonna say. Symptoms of peritoneal irritation (unfortunately, I know from experience...). 

Get thee to the ER ASAP.


----------



## Emma

Eek. I hope you're ok.


----------



## xotoxi

Yeah, jgbkab.

Any word?


----------



## Emma

xotoxi said:


> Yeah, jgbkab.
> 
> Any word?



That was his last post


----------



## AllieBaba

Antibiotics will tear  your guts up. Lifestyle changes and eating changes won't touch it. It's something you have to deal with until your dose is over. 

Ibuprofen also tears up the stomach, btw. I've actually t hought I was having heart attacks when my back was giving me problems because after a a few days on that shit it felt like someone was trying to cut out from my stomach.

See what the dr. suggests for alleviating the pain. I took prilosec or zantac, both did me okay. But ultimately, I just  had to quit taking ibuprofen. Until the next time. Now I take naproxen and don't have the problem.

But I've taken big guns antibiotics and they've had the same effect. EAT SOMETHING a few minutes before you take them, if you can. 

Good luck.


----------



## jgbkab

Thanks guys...apparently, I had an allergic reaction to the Biaxin. He changed the prescription to something else (I haven't gone to get the new Rx yet). I know that one of the drugs are Tetracycline.


----------



## Emma

jgbkab said:


> Thanks guys...apparently, I had an allergic reaction to the Biaxin. He changed the prescription to something else (I haven't gone to get the new Rx yet). I know that one of the drugs are Tetracycline.



*whew*

I'm glad it wasn't what I suspected. 

That's an erythromycin type med, so put that as an allergy too.


----------



## AllieBaba

Tetracycline will tear up the tum tum too. Almost any antibiotic will. But hopefully minus the allergy symptoms...


----------



## AllieBaba

And erythro is the worst.


----------



## Emma

AllieBaba said:


> And erythro is the worst.



Some of our gyn/onc surgeons (and some of the generals) use it as part of their bowel prep.


----------



## geauxtohell

Emma said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys...apparently, I had an allergic reaction to the Biaxin. He changed the prescription to something else (I haven't gone to get the new Rx yet). I know that one of the drugs are Tetracycline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *whew*
> 
> I'm glad it wasn't what I suspected.
> 
> That's an erythromycin type med, so put that as an allergy too.
Click to expand...


O/T, but how many side effects are reported as "allergic reactions"?  I remember looking at a study of people who claimed they were allergic to penicillin.  The researchers exposed them to penicillin (in a safe way) and found that, like 97% of them didn't have a true penicillian allergy (anaphylactic shock), but that most of them simply had a side effect. 

Probably good enough to switch or avoid the AB, but interesting.


----------



## Emma

geauxtohell said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys...apparently, I had an allergic reaction to the Biaxin. He changed the prescription to something else (I haven't gone to get the new Rx yet). I know that one of the drugs are Tetracycline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *whew*
> 
> I'm glad it wasn't what I suspected.
> 
> That's an erythromycin type med, so put that as an allergy too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O/T, but how many side effects are reported as "allergic reactions"?  I remember looking at a study of people who claimed they were allergic to penicillin.  The researchers exposed them to penicillin (in a safe way) and found that, like 97% of them didn't have a true penicillian allergy (anaphylactic shock), but that most of them simply had a side effect.
> 
> Probably good enough to switch or avoid the AB, but interesting.
Click to expand...


I have an allergy to erythromycin, and every time I tell a new provider they roll their eyes and say "stomach upset isn't an allergy". I then go on to tell them I experienced hives, wheezing, swelling, etc. (them: ooooooooh)

FWIW, my oldest girl had a horrid reaction to erythromycin when she was about 12 or so. Kinda the same thing he described above. Sharp intense oh-my-God-her-appendix-has-ruptured pain. Her pediatrician told me that it was a form of erythromycin allergy. It's not what I think of when I hear 'allergy', but that's what he said. Kinda like when I was told by a radiologist that my reaction to dye (feeling of severe heat, immediate and intractable vomiting upon administration) was a form of allergy. I just thought it was a wicked side effect.


----------



## xotoxi

AllieBaba said:


> Antibiotics will tear your guts up. Lifestyle changes and eating changes won't touch it. It's something you have to deal with until your dose is over.
> 
> Ibuprofen also tears up the stomach, btw. I've actually t hought I was having heart attacks when my back was giving me problems because after a a few days on that shit it felt like someone was trying to cut out from my stomach.
> 
> See what the dr. suggests for alleviating the pain. I took prilosec or zantac, both did me okay. But ultimately, I just had to quit taking ibuprofen. Until the next time. Now I take naproxen and don't have the problem.
> 
> But I've taken big guns antibiotics and they've had the same effect. EAT SOMETHING a few minutes before you take them, if you can.
> 
> Good luck.


 
Naproxen can hurt the stomach too, just like ibuprofen.  So don't overdo it.


----------



## xotoxi

jgbkab said:


> Thanks guys...apparently, I had an allergic reaction to the Biaxin. He changed the prescription to something else (I haven't gone to get the new Rx yet). I know that one of the drugs are Tetracycline.


 
Glad to see you back.


----------



## jgbkab

Hello guys, I came back to give you all the scoop on the H. Pylori. I went to the ER on 7/30 and after an x-ray and blood tests it was determined that it was the H. Pylori and dehydration.  Well, scheduled an appointment with my PCP on 8/3. On 8/2 the pain was unbearable and I was feeling dizzy and vomiting again. I was admitted from this ER visit. From there, I had about 7 CT scans, 2 HIDA scans, an MRI, EKG, along with other scans and biopsies and it has been determined that a tumor was wrapped around my spleen, gall bladder, pancreas, intestines. The tumor was estimated at 6 liters and was so big that it was pushing up against my diaphragm and making it seem that there was a second tumor between my lungs and my chest bone. It hasn't been determined that if it is a carcinoma or not. It is a large celll and the oncologists said that the treatment would take 2 months. I know this is a best case scnario but still that is kinda good considering the odds. What do you guys think?


----------



## dilloduck

jgbkab said:


> Hello guys, I came back to give you all the scoop on the H. Pylori. I went to the ER on 7/30 and after an x-ray and blood tests it was determined that it was the H. Pylori and dehydration.  Well, scheduled an appointment with my PCP on 8/3. On 8/2 the pain was unbearable and I was feeling dizzy and vomiting again. I was admitted from this ER visit. From there, I had about 7 CT scans, 2 HIDA scans, an MRI, EKG, along with other scans and biopsies and it has been determined that a tumor was wrapped around my spleen, gall bladder, pancreas, intestines. The tumor was estimated at 6 liters and was so big that it was pushing up against my diaphragm and making it seem that there was a second tumor between my lungs and my chest bone. It hasn't been determined that if it is a carcinoma or not. It is a large celll and the oncologists said that the treatment would take 2 months. I know this is a best case scnario but still that is kinda good considering the odds. What do you guys think?



I think they were a bit premature on the original diagnosis.

I think you're gonna pull through just cause I want ya too.


----------



## jgbkab

Thanks Dillo. I really appreciate that.


----------



## AllieBaba

Yikes!

So now what?


----------



## Ralph

jgbkab said:


> I've been having this sort of burning, gassy feeling in my abdomen for about a month or two. It was never really painful or that noticeable until a week ago. I was in excruciating pain last Friday after eating spaghetti and drinking a beer. Seems like the bacteria caused an ulcer. Well, I was prescribed a Prevpac and that is the worst thing ever. I've taken two doses and now I'm certain I can never take another one. The doctor initially prescribed Zantac 150 until the tests came back positive and that actually had me pain free for a few days. There is this constant pain in my abdomen since starting the Prevpac and I haven't taken a dose since 7 a.m. this morning. Has anyone had any similar experiences with Prevacid, Biaxin or Amoxicillin?



If you want to rid yourself  of the nastiest little bacteria that can live in the human body....YOU MUST ENDURE the ANTI-BIOTIC pack until its completion.  This bacteria is so resistant that it actually lives and thrives in the human stomach and can withstand the effect of the hydrochloric acid produced by the stomach.  This infection can be defeated, but simply because you are pain free and symptom free does not mean that you are cured. 

Treating the symptoms will not cure the problem.  This germ is indeed the cause of your stomach problems, and it can be most difficult to cure.  I personally had to go through 2 different treatment packs before the results came back negative.  The treatment can be painful as it indeed does upset your stomach and can cause pain itself.....but it must be endured.


----------



## xotoxi

jgbkab said:


> Hello guys, I came back to give you all the scoop on the H. Pylori. I went to the ER on 7/30 and after an x-ray and blood tests it was determined that it was the H. Pylori and dehydration. Well, scheduled an appointment with my PCP on 8/3. On 8/2 the pain was unbearable and I was feeling dizzy and vomiting again. I was admitted from this ER visit. From there, I had about 7 CT scans, 2 HIDA scans, an MRI, EKG, along with other scans and biopsies and it has been determined that a tumor was wrapped around my spleen, gall bladder, pancreas, intestines. The tumor was estimated at 6 liters and was so big that it was pushing up against my diaphragm and making it seem that there was a second tumor between my lungs and my chest bone. It hasn't been determined that if it is a carcinoma or not. It is a large celll and the oncologists said that the treatment would take 2 months. I know this is a best case scnario but still that is kinda good considering the odds. What do you guys think?


 
Jeez!  I really am not sure what to think.  We'd have to wait for a biopsy to come back to see what it is and what the best way to treat it is.

Please keep us informed as to how you are doing.  My thoughts will be with you and I'll be hoping that it is very treatable, whatever it ends up being.


----------



## Emma

xotoxi said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I came back to give you all the scoop on the H. Pylori. I went to the ER on 7/30 and after an x-ray and blood tests it was determined that it was the H. Pylori and dehydration. Well, scheduled an appointment with my PCP on 8/3. On 8/2 the pain was unbearable and I was feeling dizzy and vomiting again. I was admitted from this ER visit. From there, I had about 7 CT scans, 2 HIDA scans, an MRI, EKG, along with other scans and biopsies and it has been determined that a tumor was wrapped around my spleen, gall bladder, pancreas, intestines. The tumor was estimated at 6 liters and was so big that it was pushing up against my diaphragm and making it seem that there was a second tumor between my lungs and my chest bone. It hasn't been determined that if it is a carcinoma or not. It is a large celll and the oncologists said that the treatment would take 2 months. I know this is a best case scnario but still that is kinda good considering the odds. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez!  I really am not sure what to think.  We'd have to wait for a biopsy to come back to see what it is and what the best way to treat it is.
> 
> Please keep us informed as to how you are doing.  My thoughts will be with you and I'll be hoping that it is very treatable, whatever it ends up being.
Click to expand...


My prayers are with you, too.


----------



## Terry

Good Luck Jg...hope and pray all goes well!


----------



## Kat

< for you jg


----------



## strollingbones

you will be in my thoughts....hard patch of road coming up....somehow it will be muddled thru to the other side....


----------



## geauxtohell

Emma said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I came back to give you all the scoop on the H. Pylori. I went to the ER on 7/30 and after an x-ray and blood tests it was determined that it was the H. Pylori and dehydration. Well, scheduled an appointment with my PCP on 8/3. On 8/2 the pain was unbearable and I was feeling dizzy and vomiting again. I was admitted from this ER visit. From there, I had about 7 CT scans, 2 HIDA scans, an MRI, EKG, along with other scans and biopsies and it has been determined that a tumor was wrapped around my spleen, gall bladder, pancreas, intestines. The tumor was estimated at 6 liters and was so big that it was pushing up against my diaphragm and making it seem that there was a second tumor between my lungs and my chest bone. It hasn't been determined that if it is a carcinoma or not. It is a large celll and the oncologists said that the treatment would take 2 months. I know this is a best case scnario but still that is kinda good considering the odds. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez!  I really am not sure what to think.  We'd have to wait for a biopsy to come back to see what it is and what the best way to treat it is.
> 
> Please keep us informed as to how you are doing.  My thoughts will be with you and I'll be hoping that it is very treatable, whatever it ends up being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prayers are with you, too.
Click to expand...


Ibid.  Me three.


----------



## MaggieMae

jgbkab said:


> Hello guys, I came back to give you all the scoop on the H. Pylori. I went to the ER on 7/30 and after an x-ray and blood tests it was determined that it was the H. Pylori and dehydration.  Well, scheduled an appointment with my PCP on 8/3. On 8/2 the pain was unbearable and I was feeling dizzy and vomiting again. I was admitted from this ER visit. From there, I had about 7 CT scans, 2 HIDA scans, an MRI, EKG, along with other scans and biopsies and it has been determined that a tumor was wrapped around my spleen, gall bladder, pancreas, intestines. The tumor was estimated at 6 liters and was so big that it was pushing up against my diaphragm and making it seem that there was a second tumor between my lungs and my chest bone. It hasn't been determined that if it is a carcinoma or not. It is a large celll and the oncologists said that the treatment would take 2 months. I know this is a best case scnario but still that is kinda good considering the odds. What do you guys think?



Wow. Here I was yesterday lamenting over my cat. It takes a wake-up call like your situation to bring reality into focus. People are far more important. My thoughts and prayers will be with you jg. 

Not to give you more to worry over, but it does seem odd that your original doc didn't notice a growth while poking around your tummy (which they will always do with any stomach complaint).

Hang in there!!


----------



## jgbkab

Well, found out today that the tumor/lymph nodes are cancerous but the tissues or bone marrow.  Had an MRI of the brain to see if it spreading north. Hopefully, I will be gone from my vocabulary  here by Tuesday.


----------



## MaggieMae

jgbkab said:


> Well, found out today that the tumor/lymph nodes are cancerous but the tissues or bone marrow.  Had an MRI of the brain to see if it spreading north. Hopefully, I will be gone from my vocabulary  here by Tuesday.



Just don't lose hope that they found it early, since you said symptoms didn't start presenting until about a month ago. Carry your laptop handy and keep us posted (literally). And keep the faith, bud.


----------



## Terry

jgbkab said:


> Well, found out today that the tumor/lymph nodes are cancerous but the tissues or bone marrow. Had an MRI of the brain to see if it spreading north. Hopefully, I will be gone from my vocabulary here by Tuesday.


 Hang in there, try hard to keep your spirits up, start now on a very good diet...and my prayers are with you!


----------



## jgbkab

MaggieMae said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I came back to give you all the scoop on the H. Pylori. I went to the ER on 7/30 and after an x-ray and blood tests it was determined that it was the H. Pylori and dehydration.  Well, scheduled an appointment with my PCP on 8/3. On 8/2 the pain was unbearable and I was feeling dizzy and vomiting again. I was admitted from this ER visit. From there, I had about 7 CT scans, 2 HIDA scans, an MRI, EKG, along with other scans and biopsies and it has been determined that a tumor was wrapped around my spleen, gall bladder, pancreas, intestines. The tumor was estimated at 6 liters and was so big that it was pushing up against my diaphragm and making it seem that there was a second tumor between my lungs and my chest bone. It hasn't been determined that if it is a carcinoma or not. It is a large celll and the oncologists said that the treatment would take 2 months. I know this is a best case scnario but still that is kinda good considering the odds. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Here I was yesterday lamenting over my cat. It takes a wake-up call like your situation to bring reality into focus. People are far more important. My thoughts and prayers will be with you jg.
> 
> Not to give you more to worry over, but it does seem odd that your original doc didn't notice a growth while poking around your tummy (which they will always do with any stomach complaint).
> 
> Hang in there!!
Click to expand...


About 5 years ago after my father died he saw a spot on my chest x-ray and I didn't have a follow-up because if the fear factor. I did smoke at the time and wanted to leave all of my bad habits behind so I went on the healthiest health binge ever in my life. But none of that replaces physical examinations.


----------



## xotoxi

jgbkab said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I came back to give you all the scoop on the H. Pylori. I went to the ER on 7/30 and after an x-ray and blood tests it was determined that it was the H. Pylori and dehydration. Well, scheduled an appointment with my PCP on 8/3. On 8/2 the pain was unbearable and I was feeling dizzy and vomiting again. I was admitted from this ER visit. From there, I had about 7 CT scans, 2 HIDA scans, an MRI, EKG, along with other scans and biopsies and it has been determined that a tumor was wrapped around my spleen, gall bladder, pancreas, intestines. The tumor was estimated at 6 liters and was so big that it was pushing up against my diaphragm and making it seem that there was a second tumor between my lungs and my chest bone. It hasn't been determined that if it is a carcinoma or not. It is a large celll and the oncologists said that the treatment would take 2 months. I know this is a best case scnario but still that is kinda good considering the odds. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Here I was yesterday lamenting over my cat. It takes a wake-up call like your situation to bring reality into focus. People are far more important. My thoughts and prayers will be with you jg.
> 
> Not to give you more to worry over, but it does seem odd that your original doc didn't notice a growth while poking around your tummy (which they will always do with any stomach complaint).
> 
> Hang in there!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 5 years ago after my father died he saw a spot on my chest x-ray and I didn't have a follow-up because if the fear factor. I did smoke at the time and wanted to leave all of my bad habits behind so I went on the healthiest health binge ever in my life. But none of that replaces physical examinations.
Click to expand...

 
What's the word, good man?

A. How are you feeling?

B. Do you know any further information as to what is going on (i.e. biopsy, treatment plans, etc.)?

I hope all is well.


----------



## jgbkab

xotoxi said:


> What's the word, good man?
> 
> A. How are you feeling?
> 
> B. Do you know any further information as to what is going on (i.e. biopsy, treatment plans, etc.)?
> 
> I hope all is well.



Feeling great and doing good. They haven't set me up with a good treatment schedule or as far as the stage if the cancer. But things are going pretty well right now and here are some pics of the procedures that I received since I have been admitted.


----------



## dilloduck

Cools scar !  Glad to hear --so far so good !!


----------



## xotoxi

You've definitely got an optimistic attitude...that's the first step to a full recovery!

Keep your spirits high!


----------



## Emma

I'm praying for ya, J. Here's hoping you heal well from the surgery and get to go home soon. Glad to see you got a port and PICC, too.


----------



## jgbkab

dilloduck said:


> Cools scar !  Glad to hear --so far so good !!



Yep, and a lot more good new won't hurt.


----------



## jgbkab

xotoxi said:


> You've definitely got an optimistic attitude...that's the first step to a full recovery!
> 
> Keep your spirits high!



Seriously, thanks to you and Emma. I should have known better but I guess you have to get to the point where you realize that you really aren't invincible.


----------



## jgbkab

Emma said:


> I'm praying for ya, J. Here's hoping you heal well from the surgery and get to go home soon. Glad to see you got a port and PICC, too.



Pshh! That's nothing. I get the brain port Monday moning. It's amazing how many changes that I've aleady felt within since I've been inside having the procedures done. I'm starting to feel like I have the body of a 25 year old again when I wake up until I go to sleep. Trust me, the 10+ years of healthy living wouldn't have shit on 2 months on preventative maintenance on the human body.


----------



## Emma

jgbkab said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm praying for ya, J. Here's hoping you heal well from the surgery and get to go home soon. Glad to see you got a port and PICC, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pshh! That's nothing. I get the brain port Monday moning. It's amazing how many changes that I've aleady felt within since I've been inside having the procedures done. I'm starting to feel like I have the body of a 25 year old again when I wake up until I go to sleep. Trust me, the 10+ years of healthy living wouldn't have shit on 2 months on preventative maintenance on the human body.
Click to expand...

You'll be in my prayers for Monday, too. 

When are they planning to start the chemo? It sounds like you are in very good hands.


----------



## jgbkab

Emma said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm praying for ya, J. Here's hoping you heal well from the surgery and get to go home soon. Glad to see you got a port and PICC, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pshh! That's nothing. I get the brain port Monday moning. It's amazing how many changes that I've aleady felt within since I've been inside having the procedures done. I'm starting to feel like I have the body of a 25 year old again when I wake up until I go to sleep. Trust me, the 10+ years of healthy living wouldn't have shit on 2 months on preventative maintenance on the human body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be in my prayers for Monday, too.
> 
> When are they planning to start the chemo? It sounds like you are in very good hands.
Click to expand...


My 1st dose of chemo was Thursday and I heard that I had a hard time with that but I was out cold. They decided to change up a couple drugs and after some sodium bicarbonate I was ok. I think my next dose will be either Mon or Tues.


----------



## xotoxi

jgbkab said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pshh! That's nothing. I get the brain port Monday moning. It's amazing how many changes that I've aleady felt within since I've been inside having the procedures done. I'm starting to feel like I have the body of a 25 year old again when I wake up until I go to sleep. Trust me, the 10+ years of healthy living wouldn't have shit on 2 months on preventative maintenance on the human body.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be in my prayers for Monday, too.
> 
> When are they planning to start the chemo? It sounds like you are in very good hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My 1st dose of chemo was Thursday and I heard that I had a hard time with that but I was out cold. They decided to change up a couple drugs and after some sodium bicarbonate I was ok. I think my next dose will be either Mon or Tues.
Click to expand...

 
I hope future doses of chemo are easier on you.


----------



## Emma

So do I.


----------



## xotoxi

How are you feeling jgbkab?


----------



## strollingbones

pot brownies will help with the chemo...you will mostly likely have to smoke it a wee bit too...friend of mine did two chemos.....she said the first series was hell...the 2nd her dad...got her some pot and it wasnt nearly as bad.

may fate and the muses be kind to you.


----------



## trams

Good Luck with treatments


----------



## jgbkab

The treatments have gone pretty well so far. The chemo doesn't really have any affect on me besides scrambling my brain a little bit but after a couple of hours I'm able to focus. Next week, I start the 5 day treatments every 2 weeks for 8 weeks and I'm assuming those will have the worst affect on me. After that, it's the maintenance stage and the cancer will be in remission. I'm gonna keep that marijuana suggestion in mind. I've read about some of the side effects and if it helps, I'm gonna have to score.


----------



## xotoxi

jgbkab said:


> The treatments have gone pretty well so far. The chemo doesn't really have any affect on me besides scrambling my brain a little bit but after a couple of hours I'm able to focus. Next week, I start the 5 day treatments every 2 weeks for 8 weeks and I'm assuming those will have the worst affect on me. After that, it's the maintenance stage and the cancer will be in remission. I'm gonna keep that marijuana suggestion in mind. I've read about some of the side effects and if it helps, I'm gonna have to score.


 
Depending on what state you live in, they may have medical marijuana laws which will allow you to possess an appropriate amount legally.

You would just have to get authorization from your doctor.


----------



## strollingbones

o fuck that medical shit....only the state can grow bad pot....get up with the kid on the corner...go for the good stuff....spend the money....


----------



## jgbkab

I stay in the bible belt so I'm pretty sure that there is no medical marijuana here. I got a few friends in low places though.


----------



## strollingbones

i live in the bible belt too....they keep beating me with the buckle...

where are you?  i have friends....in most places....and if you really have trouble...find you a taxi driver....


----------



## strollingbones

xox is so straight at times.....


----------



## Neser Boha

Good luck jgbkab!  With everything - including finding excellent ganja


----------



## MaggieMae

jgbkab said:


> The treatments have gone pretty well so far. The chemo doesn't really have any affect on me besides scrambling my brain a little bit but after a couple of hours I'm able to focus. Next week, I start the 5 day treatments every 2 weeks for 8 weeks and I'm assuming those will have the worst affect on me. After that, it's the maintenance stage and the cancer will be in remission. I'm gonna keep that marijuana suggestion in mind. I've read about some of the side effects and if it helps, I'm gonna have to score.



Glad to see you're making progress, jg -- and good spirits too. 

It's curious that the H.pylori germ was responsible. I just found out yesterday that a friend of mine had contracted a single-cell parasite named "giardiasis" perhaps quite a while ago, which only periodically causes havoc in the small intestine. She had complained for years about terrible nausea and debilitating muscle fatigue for just a day and then it would completely disappear for months.  Of course each time thinking she had a "bug" but the instantaneous recovery was always a mystery. Come to find out it was indeed a "bug" and not a stomach virus. 

I worry that new, more sustainable parasites are on the march and have morphed themselves into being nearly undetectible except under a very strong microscope.

I hope your docs are carefully monitoring your immune system in their treatment.


----------



## Emma

Just thinking of you, jgbkab. I hope all is going well *hugs*


----------



## jgbkab

Thanks everyone. All went well and cancer is gone. Chemo was hell and it's still taking its toll on my body.


----------



## xotoxi

That is good news!  Welcome back!


----------



## Emma

Excellent!!!!!

Welcome back!!!!

*hugs*


----------



## Zander

That is wonderful news!!


PS-  My wife going through H pylori treatment as I type this. She has 7 days left, and she's been miserable!!


----------



## MaggieMae

jgbkab said:


> Thanks everyone. All went well and cancer is gone. Chemo was hell and it's still taking its toll on my body.


----------



## Modbert

Welcome back! And glad to hear some good news for once.


----------



## Ringel05

jgbkab said:


> I've been having this sort of burning, gassy feeling in my abdomen for about a month or two. It was never really painful or that noticeable until a week ago. I was in excruciating pain last Friday after eating spaghetti and drinking a beer. Seems like the bacteria caused an ulcer. Well, I was prescribed a Prevpac and that is the worst thing ever. I've taken two doses and now I'm certain I can never take another one. The doctor initially prescribed Zantac 150 until the tests came back positive and that actually had me pain free for a few days. There is this constant pain in my abdomen since starting the Prevpac and I haven't taken a dose since 7 a.m. this morning. Has anyone had any similar experiences with Prevacid, Biaxin or Amoxicillin?



Good to hear you're doing fine.  Hope everything is well!


----------

